# alese multumiri



## andyjay

Buna tuturor,

Stie cineva cum as putea sa traduc cel mai bine expresia asta in engleza?

Nu vreau sa sune umil ci distins. 

Multumesc.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Nu sunt sigur, dar mi-se pare că este vorbă de "thanks a lot" sau "I'm very grateful" (dar aici sună umil) _([cu] alese mulţumiri)._ 
Poate că altcineva să aibă o mai bune propunere.

La revedere.


----------



## OldAvatar

What about „distinct thanks”?


----------



## letrangere.ro

''kind regards'' suna mai normal


----------



## OldAvatar

_Kind regards_ nu prea are nicio treabă cu „Alese mulţumiri”.


----------



## ancuta

How about "Thank you kindly"?


----------



## OldAvatar

@ancuta

_Thank you kindly_ sounds fine to me.


----------



## letrangere.ro

OldAvatar said:


> _Kind regards_ nu prea are nicio treabă cu „Alese mulţumiri”.


ba are, e o formula de incheiere care suna mult mai normal decat ''thanks a lot'', ''i'm very grateful'' sau ''distinct thanks''  nimeni nu zice asa... suna weird
eu sunt de acord cu ''thank you kindly'' - mai umil, in sensul ca ramai recunoscator, sau ''kind regards'' - mai formal/distinct si cel mai folosit
cel putin asa e in engleza americana


----------



## OldAvatar

@letrangere.ro

andyjay nu menţiona nimic despre o formulă de încheiere, aşadar, afirmaţia ta este doar o prezumţie. El dorea să găsească o formulă cât mai potrivită pentru o traducere a unui mod de *a mulţumi* şi nu neapărat pentru o formulă de încheiere, fie ea şi politicoasă. _Kind regards_ ţine mai mult de respect şi mai puţin de mulţumiri.


----------



## andyjay

multumesc tuturor pt raspunsuri


----------



## unreturned

Hi all, 
Seems to me that a simple translation worth considering for "alese multumiri" is "special thanks". I guess it preserves the structure of the source (without introducing a verb as in "thank you kindly"). I guess 'special' is a good translation of 'alese', as it carries the meaning of 'not ordinary'.


----------

